# Antelope Valley Fall 2013



## TheZenith27 (Oct 6, 2013)

Cubing USA Site
WCA Site

Events:

 2x2
 3x3 - 3 rounds
 4x4
 5x5
 7x7
 3x3 One-Handed
 3x3 with Feet
 3x3 Blindfolded
 4x4 Blindfolded


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 6, 2013)

Hopefully I don't completely screw up 7x7 this time...


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 6, 2013)

I guarantee I'm last place in 7x7. I've solved a 7x7 exactly 2 times.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there anyone driving to this who would happen to pass through/near Claremont, and who would be open to giving me a ride? I'd like to attend, but I have no way of getting there since none of the buses run early enough.


----------



## cubeflip (Oct 10, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Hopefully I don't completely screw up 7x7 this time...



Good Luck!



TheZenith27 said:


> I guarantee I'm last place in 7x7. I've solved a 7x7 exactly 2 times.



Hard cutoff is 10 minutes. Good luck to you too!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 12, 2013)

I might actually make the soft cutoff now


----------

